# TCP/IP is not enabled for this connection...



## drn

P4 280GHz 512 RAM
MS Windows XP Pro 2002
MSIE 6.0.26000.000
Intel PRO/100 VE Network

You (Kevin and Lisa) helped me greatly a while back sorting out a problem in security/hosts/HijackThis. Now I have an entirely different type of problem. I'm not sure what info you need up front, so I'll explain what's happening and what I've tried to do, then if you can kindly help me I'll respond to your reply.

I suspect I messed up my registry. No matter what I do, my other computer cannot connect to the net. The problem started when a newly installed iPod software failed, so I tried to remove/replace it. Although removed using the Control Panel, it denied reinstallation saying iPod was still there. So I tried to remove iPod related reg entries to allow reinstallation. Now I cannot connect to the internet. I'm not sure if that's coincidental or not.

I've disabled, uninstalled, repaired, and added network adapters. I've run the New Connection Wizard. I've reinstalled MSIE and Windows XP. Zone Alarms and AVG are protecting my system, and I've scanned it with AVG, BitDefender, Ad-Aware, and Spybot. I've run CleanUp! and RegSeeker's Clean the Registry.

I've run DOS ipconfig /all and tried both Obtain an IP and DNS Server Address Automatically as well as entering those provided. I've uninstalled/replaced the driver. Device manager says the device is working properly. I have not installed any new equipment since the system connected correctly. 

And unfortunately the partition containing my Recovery Wizard and Console cannot be found. I've tried repairing and locating damaged or lost partitions using PowerQuest Partition Magic and Partition Table Doctor (but I'm not sure how they work). In short, I cannot run recovery to replace missing files, drivers, reg entries, etc. I have no startup discs, and I have had no luck finding files to download.

After trying all the above I get the error message:

The following steps of the repair operation failed:
Renewing the IP address
Refreshing all DHCP leases and re-registering DNS names

and Status/Support in Network Connections shows for TCP/IP:

Address type: Invalid IP address
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: <blank>

So I'm stuck. What else can I do? What other information do you need to determine a fix? Can I locate recovery disc files online somewhere to download? Are there known reg entries I can add to fix the problem?

Your help would be greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## Squashman

Not sure if this will help. You may need to run the Winsock fix or repair the TCP/IP stack.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html

or
TCP/IP stack repair options 
Open up a cmd prompt
start > run > cmd 
Type these commands
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt


----------



## drn

Thanks for that fast response!

However, neither thing could happen. Here's what DOS returned:

C:\netsh winsock reset catalog
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in IPMONTR.DLL failed to start with error code 10107
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: FWCFG.DLL
The following command was not found: winsock reset catalog

C:\netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in IPMONTR.DLL failed to start with error code 10107
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: FWCFG.DLL


----------



## drn

Oh wait a sec... I overlooked the "or" in your message! Then I went back and ran the winsock repair, and now I can connect! 

There are a few weird things still happening, but I'll see if I can iron them out before I ask you.

Considering the "or", should I now ignore the 2 DOS commands you spoke of?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Squashman

Glad you got it working. At least you went back and re-read everything. I spent about 20 posts one day on another forum trying to help someone because they would not follow my instructions that I posted line by line. They kept skipping stuff or assumed they could do it a different way. Start another thread if the problems are unrelated to this one.


----------



## drn

Ut oh, it's not fixed. I shut down and started up a bit later, and I could not get online. I "repaired" the Local Area Connection and then I could. Then after a few minutes of doing stuff online I again could not reach sites. I repaired it again I then I could. Besides that things just seem odd, like it took forever for the computer to boot up, and some pages take forever to reach even though another computer on the same line works online perfectly.

Any ideas short of buying restore discs from Sony and starting from scratch?


----------



## drn

In addititon...

things don't seem consistent for me to tell you exactly what's happening. This morning upon startup I got a warning from ZoneAlarm saying a new network was found, do I want it in the Internet Zone or Trusted. And not only did "repair" enable a connection, but I had to run the New Connection Wizard.

It's as if none of the connection settings I make are saved or remembered. Thought maybe this info would help you understand what may be wrong.

I'm thinking of also sending a thread to Security in case they might find something bad in the HijackThis log. Good idea or should I wait for you to look over the problem?


----------



## Squashman

post a hijackthis log in the security forum.


----------



## SerbWarrior

Just wanted to say thanks for this,its 5 years later  but this really helped me out!
So thank you.


----------

